
Ask HN: What tools do you use to digest news? - skiman10
I am looking for new ways to get and digest news that either I can curate myself, like RSS feeds, or have great, unbiased algorithms to deliver great content that I want to read. I used to use Flipboard but I was not happy in the curation.<p>Thanks!
======
allenleein
Here are my tools to digest news everyday:

TweetDeck: Best tool to digest massive tweets from Twitter.
([https://tweetdeck.twitter.com/](https://tweetdeck.twitter.com/))

Something: Read The New Yorker, The Economist, Financial Times, NYT…for
free.(Use your Twitter account to follow those media
)([https://itunes.apple.com/tw/app/something-instant-
articles-f...](https://itunes.apple.com/tw/app/something-instant-articles-
from-your-twitter-stream/id965641009?mt=8))

Day one Journal+IFTTT: Read your favorite tweets faster.

Nuzzel: Know what’s the trending news from your friends(the people you
follow)on Twitter.([http://nuzzel.com/](http://nuzzel.com/))

Feedly: Best RSS reader.([https://feedly.com](https://feedly.com))

Pocket: Save good articles from Feedly and any web
page.([https://getpocket.com/a/](https://getpocket.com/a/))

Hacker news app: Best community in tech.

~~~
skiman10
If I may ask, what blogs do you follow through Feedly?

~~~
allenleein
1\. AVC : [http://avc.com/](http://avc.com/) 2\. Feld Thoughts :
[http://www.feld.com/](http://www.feld.com/) 3\. Benedict Evans : [http://ben-
evans.com/benedictevans/](http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/) 4\. andrewchen
(Growth at Uber): [http://andrewchen.co/](http://andrewchen.co/) 5\. Ben
Horowitz: [https://a16z.com/author/ben-horowitz/](https://a16z.com/author/ben-
horowitz/) 6\. Accel:
[http://theaccelblog.squarespace.com/blog/](http://theaccelblog.squarespace.com/blog/)
7\. Both Sides of the
Table：[https://bothsidesofthetable.com/](https://bothsidesofthetable.com/) 8\.
cdixon blog：[https://medium.com/@cdixon/](https://medium.com/@cdixon/) 9\.
Coding Horror：[https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/)
10.Erica Swallow: [https://ericaswallow.com/](https://ericaswallow.com/)
11.First Round Capital Review:
[http://firstround.com/](http://firstround.com/) 12.Guy
Kawasaki：[https://guykawasaki.com/](https://guykawasaki.com/) 13.Hunter Walk:
[https://hunterwalk.com/](https://hunterwalk.com/) 14.Joi Ito :
[https://joi.ito.com/weblog/](https://joi.ito.com/weblog/) 15.Marco.org:
[https://marco.org/](https://marco.org/) 16.Paul Graham:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/](http://www.paulgraham.com/) 17.Sam Altman:
[http://blog.samaltman.com/](http://blog.samaltman.com/) 18.Simply Statistics:
[http://simplystatistics.org/](http://simplystatistics.org/) 19.Ben Thompson:
[https://stratechery.com/](https://stratechery.com/) 20.The morning paper:
[https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)

------
RepressedEmu
I actually was just thinking about this problem the other day in the context
of active vs passive systems and customization. I used to use Reddit a lot and
found it to be a powerful tool for finding things related to my interests but
nowadays(post college) I'm finding it hard to justify the time waste of
actively scrolling through for new things. I have started building a chatbot
that will learn your interests and then actively bring you the best things it
can find. Then you can tell it "Good job" or "I'm not interested in that" and
it would learn over time what news sources our prefer, what topics you like,
or even the average length of an article you prefer. I also think Reddit is
powerful but can be difficult to set up for non-internet-nerds. Turning the
initial setup of a custom "channel" into an active conversation might lower
the barrier and help get more people access to the content they're craving.

I'd love to hear your thoughts on this!

~~~
skiman10
Interestingly enough, I just dropped Reddit this morning because of the active
time waste it was on my life. That's why I asked this question.

Your chatbot sounds very interesting. It reminds me of Apple Music or Google
Play Music where you tell it what kind of music you like and it recommends
songs to you. I thought that kind of system works really well. I actually have
the Hacker News Telegram bot set up as well that sends me the top stories if
they break 100 points. I think a chatbot could be an interesting project to
make for news and I would be interested in helping if you need some.

~~~
RepressedEmu
Right now I am just working on getting it to understand "topics" such as
Technology, Science, Fun Facts, Business, Politics etc. and then use those
topics to create a personalized channel that pushes you updates of the
"best/hottest" stuff. Right now the topics are going to map to subreddits and
news sites since the category data is there. Eventually I hope to add tracking
for companies(or stocks), actors/directors, and bands/artists to add to the
stream.

So you could just tell it "Hey can you keep and eye on Taylor Swift for me?"
and it will know thats a musical artist and give you album updates or related
news. Or "Track Hugh Jackman" and it will let you know when he is in talks for
a new movie or whatever.

The next step after that would be getting feedback from the user about the
different articles it pushes to them and then building some kind of
intelligence into that data. Or just being able to say "Hey I'd like more tech
and less science, please" and it would adjust the ratio accordingly.

Yes! I'm just starting with this idea using Rails and Wit.ai but I think it
could have some legs and would love to collaborate with you.

email me at seanmgrahamnj at yahoo

~~~
bryanrasmussen
Recommendation systems never seem to work for me, I assume I'm an outlier and
my behaviors in respect to my interests is different from how most other
people behave and that's why I get such bad results but sometimes I also just
worry they don't work for anyone - based on some of the complaints I read.

~~~
RepressedEmu
This bot i'm building is less of a "recommendation engine" and more of a
"customized web alert engine" where the customization interface is the
conversation with the bot. Recommendation engines are a non-trivial problem
that companies like Amazon and Netflix spend lots of money on and still don't
get right for a lot of people(I have the same issues with both services--
Grace and Frankie Season 3 is not something i'm interested in Netflix, geez).
People like us can make google alerts or use Feedly or setup searches for
custom hashtags or a million other ways there are to create a personalized
information stream. But many non-technical people have to settle for scanning
a Facebook feed full of junk, fake news, and ads trying to find the best
nuggets of what they actually are tracking. The bot aims to solve that problem
and give these people some of their time back.

I'd love to hear any more thoughts on it.

